# My favorite drummer!!



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Huh? lol

I like drums.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## okierifleman (Mar 20, 2012)

Not many drummers can do it like Dave. Mike Portenoy maybe?


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Me?? Lol


----------

